# Rb26 inlet wanted



## michealkirwan (Aug 4, 2017)

After the standard rb26 inlet plenum only no itbs etc mine arrived damaged from previous owner.must send to ireland


----------



## BOB GTR34 (Apr 29, 2013)

Got a greddy plenum PM if you're interested still


----------



## Yvo (Dec 24, 2015)

Hi, i have one from my r34, if you interested let me know


----------



## 4wdnoob (Sep 1, 2009)

Cheapish one here









Skyline GTR RB26 Inlet Manifold R32 R33 R34 | eBay


<p>Skyline GTR RB26 Inlet Manifold.</p><p>Good usable condition, paint is flaking so could do with painting or powder coating to make mint.</p>



www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## Yosh (Jan 10, 2016)

I have a standard one if still looking


----------

